# Derealization



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

After about 2 and half years of dealing with excessive flatulence ( which I can`t even smell ) and bad body odor , I am slowly loosing meaning to life. Nothing feels real anymore , No one feels real anymore , I don`t care about anything or anyone and i have lost all hope.

I don`t feel happy or sad or angry or anything , I feel nothing.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

have you tried meds or seeing a PDoc? DR/DP usually is underpinned by anxiety and depression. I found that treating those helped reduce my crushing DR/DP considerably, even though I'm still very depressed & anxious.


----------

